# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  To teach/to learn/to study

## Blackdog

I am not clear on the correct way to say "to teach" "to learn" and "to study".  From what I understand, one can use учиться/научиться to mean "to learn" or "to study".  However, изучать/изучить can also mean "to study".  Finally учить (without a perfective form?) means to teach, but I have also seen the verb преподовать used. 
Can you please tell me what is the correct way to use these verbs? 
Thanks!!
Blackdog

----------


## it-ogo

Учиться/изучать 
Often they are synonyms and interchangeable but not always. 
Учиться mostly refer to the process of getting education while изучить has a sense "to research", "to explore". 
to study at school - учиться в школе (в + prep.)
to learn mathematics - учиться математике (dat.)
to study the problem - изучать вопрос (acc.) 
учить/преподавать 
учить/научить is a general word for to teach 
преподавать/преподать is more formal word which often often implies professional work as a teacher 
examples:
Не учите меня жить! - Don't say me how to live!
Я преподаю латынь в университете. - I teach Latin in the university.  
To make things a bit more complicated there is a verb couple учить/выучить which means "to learn" 
Я учу английский (acc.) - I learn/study English. 
compare to 
Я учу английскому (dat.) - I teach English.

----------


## Hanna

Wow  this is SOOOOOO complicated!
Your explanations are very good though, and I will memorise the phrases you list. 
Is there any logic to this, or is it just something that must be memorised?   
Got to correct some English: 
Не учите меня жить! - Don't [s:2e67iikf]say[/s:2e67iikf] TELL me how to live!
Я преподаю латынь в университете. - I teach Latin [s:2e67iikf]in[/s:2e67iikf] AT (the (a)) university.  I know that definite article can be tricky, so: 
In this sentence you should add "*the*" if it matters what university you teach at. If you just want to let the person know that you are a university-level teacher, then you can leave out "*the*" or add "*a*" instead. If it is relevant to the conversation which particular university you teach at, then you can keep it in the sentence. 
English prepositions have no logic  ::  as you probably discovered.... you just have to learn them. For example: I am studying in Moscow. I am studying at university. I studied at a famous school....

----------


## it-ogo

> Wow  this is SOOOOOO complicated!
> Your explanations are very good though, and I will memorise the phrases you list. 
> Is there any logic to this, or is it just something that must be memorised?

 As any language problem it is a problem of changing the (?) way of thinking.   ::      

> Got to correct some English:

 Thnx!

----------


## sperk

what's the difference between:
Я учу русский язык. - I learn/study English.
Я учусь русскому языку. - I learn/study English. 
Спасибо!!

----------


## Medved

They both are for "I learn *Russian*"
But the 2nd one sounds hmmm...a tiny bit clumsy. Because for learning languages there are "учу" and "изучаю" common words, and that "сь" sounds a bit surplus. 
1. Учу in the meaning of "to learn" is a school-slang, imbibed by us from the very childhood, when we were like "Ты чем занимаешься? - Учу геометрию." It's for "I'm doing it right now" only, and it's for disciplines only like mathematics, etc. It sounds like "I'm doing my homework". 
2. Учу in the meaning of (ONLY!) learning languages can be used for "I do - tense" (Present Simple I guess  ::  ).
Ты какой язык учишь? - Я учу английский.
And pay attention that since "учу" in the meaning of "learn" it's a sort of slang, it sounds clumsy with the "язык"-word. "Я учу английский язык" - is a grammatically correct, but non-native way of saying that. If you wanna be a bit more formal, use the "изучать" synonim, which means absolutely the same, but it goes okay with the язык-word. "Я изучаю английский язык" sounds best, while (on the contrary) "Я изучаю английский" sounds clumsy again.  ::   
3. All other occurences are for teaching. Я учу его водить машину. (I teach him to drive).  
(Учу)"сь" is best for:
Я учусь водить машину (I learn to drive)
Я учусь в вечерней школе
Я учусь писать / считать / читать / etc.

----------


## it-ogo

учить + acc. in the sense "to learn" is more like to memorize, to learn by rot, to swot or to gain knowledge 
учить стихи
учить таблицу умножения 
учиться + dat. is more like to get used, to gain skill 
учиться танцам

----------


## sperk

Wow, so after all this how the heck do you say "I'm studying Russian?"

----------


## Kudesnik

> Wow, so after all this how the heck do you say "I'm studying Russian?"

 Я учу русский язык. (most general and neutral)
Я изучаю русский язык. (with some academic / scientific / investigation context)
Я учусь русскому языку. (learning to talk, from native speakers, by live examples)

----------


## Medved

Кудесник, обрати внимание на время: "I*'m* study*ing*". Это значит учу прямо сейчас, в данную секунду.
Фраза "Я изучаю русский язык" звучит как долговременное занятие, и не подходит под это время.
Я учусь русскому языку - хмм. Я бы так в жизни не сказал. Тем более в continuous.
Остается "*Я учу русский*". Подходит и по времени, и по смыслу.
Фраза "Я учу русский язык", как я уже сказал выше, звучит довольно странно (по крайней мере для меня).
Хотя, я не претендую на истину в последней инстанции и такой вариант возможен в present-continuous tense. Но повторюсь, звучит *слишком* формально и немного режет мой слух. Типа как: "Эй, привет, пойдём по пиву вдарим!!??" - "Я учу РУССКИЙ ЯЗЫК!!!!  ::   ОТВАЛИ!!!  ::  "

----------


## Kudesnik

> учу прямо сейчас, в данную секунду.
> Фраза "Я изучаю русский язык" звучит как долговременное занятие, и не подходит под это время.
> Я учусь русскому языку - хмм. Я бы так в жизни не сказал. Тем более в continuous.
> Остается "*Я учу русский*". Подходит и по времени, и по смыслу.
> Фраза "Я учу русский язык", как я уже сказал выше, звучит довольно странно (по крайней мере для меня).

 Чувство языка вас определенно подводит. 
Я вот прямо сейчас, в данное время изучаю старославянский язык. Не учу, а изучаю. 
Мои соседи - татары, учусь от них татарскому языку. 
"Учат русский", как правило, школьники. Так же, как учат "матику" (математику) и "инглиш". Иностранцы учат русский-таки язык.

----------


## CoffeeCup

> учить + acc. in the sense "to learn" is more like to memorize, to learn by rot, to swot or to gain knowledge
> учить стихи, учить таблицу умножения 
> учиться + dat. is more like to get used, to gain skill
> учиться танцам

 В данном примере со стихами и танцами изменение "учить" на "учиться" изменяет смысл:
учить стихи = To memorize some poems in such a way as to able to read aloud (recite) the poems without looking into the book.
учиться стихам = To get knowledge (or skill) to write poems. 
В примере с изучением русского языка смысл практически не изменяется. Едва заметное различие есть лишь в возвратности глагола "учиться"
учиться языку = to gain knowledge of the language
учить язык = to make efforts to gain knowledge of the language

----------


## Medved

> Мои соседи - татары, учусь *у* них татарскому языку.

 Для меня это по-прежнему звучит как долговременное занятие. И контекст очень специфический, поэтому допускаю здесь слово "учусь".
Сколько людей, столько и мнений. Один так говорит, другой по-другому.
Всё равно остался при своём мнении.  ::

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Originally Posted by it-ogo  учить + acc. in the sense "to learn" is more like to memorize, to learn by rot, to swot or to gain knowledge
> учить стихи, учить таблицу умножения 
> учиться + dat. is more like to get used, to gain skill
> учиться танцам   В данном примере со стихами и танцами изменение "учить" на "учиться" изменяет смысл:
> учить стихи = To memorize some poems in such a way as to able to read aloud (recite) the poems without looking into the book.
> учиться стихам = To get knowledge (or skill) to write poems.

 Пример со стихами и танцами настолько многогранен, что здесь даже глагол "изучать" имеет свой собственный смысл:
Изучать стихи = To study the structure of poems utilized by different authors, the history of poems or anything other related to poems.

----------


## Hanna

> Originally Posted by sperk  Wow, so after all this how the heck do you say "I'm studying Russian?"   Я учу русский язык. (most general and neutral)
> Я изучаю русский язык. (with some academic / scientific / investigation context)
> Я учусь русскому языку. (learning to talk, from native speakers, by live examples)

 
Hehe... you've got it!   ::   ::   ::    _Russian has so many nuances and they are achieved with grammar nuances more than a large number of words.. Pretty cool. With this type of grammar, no wonder Russian people are good at chess...._  
What about these ones:  
-I try to practice a little bit of Russian every day. 
-I hope to become fluent at Russian.
-I am looking for Russian grammar exercises.
-He is a Russian language student. 
-She is a student of Russian. 
-She studies Russian.
-He is trying to learn Russian as fast as he can.

----------


## Russian

> What about these ones:  
> -I try to practice a little bit of Russian every day. 
> -I hope to become fluent at Russian.
> -I am looking for Russian grammar exercises.
> -He is a Russian language student. 
> -She is a student of Russian. 
> -She studies Russian.
> -He is trying to learn Russian as fast as he can.

 Каждый день я пытаюсь заниматься русским понемногу.
Надеюсь, я буду бегло говорить по-русски.
Я ищу упражнения по грамматике русского языка ( or русской грамматике).
Он студент, изучающий русский язык.
Он изучает (учит) русский язык.
Он пытаетcя учить [постигает]  русский язык насколько возможно быстро.

----------


## Medved

> Каждый день я пытаюсь заниматься русским по-немногу.
> Надеюсь, я буду бегло говорить по-русски.
> Я ищу упражнения по грамматике русского языка ( or русской грамматике).
> Он студент, изучающий русский язык.
> Он изучает (учит) русский язык.
> Он пытаетя учить [постигает] русский язык насколько возможно быстро.

 1. Я думаю, понемногу пишется слитно.
6. Он пытаетСя учить .... (постигает - слишком bookish)

----------


## Russian

не соглашусь, что bookish. Приемлем, как вариант, для передачи этого же смысла и довольно часто используется в речи. 
Касательно опечаток - правильно думаете, но на этом не стоило заострять особого внимания, чтобы не уходить от темы сообщения Hanna. 
Я же не буду придираться к вашим мелким опечаткам ("понемногу" следовало взять в кавычки, например).  ::

----------


## Hanna

Thanks so much!!!  
"I study"  is truly tricky!!!  _(but I felt the same way about English prepositions when I first had to use them.... and now it's second nature)_   

> Я учусь русскому языку. (l)

 I don't understand how you know that it is _"learning to talk, from native speakers, by live examples"_ ?

----------


## Russian

> Originally Posted by Kudesnik  Я учусь русскому языку. (l)   I don't understand how you know that it is _"learning to talk, from native speakers, by live examples"_ ?

 Well, probably he just omitted "from-whom-you-study" clause, but was meaning kind of:
Я учусь русскому языку у носителей (русского языка), на живых примерах. for instance

----------


## Hanna

> учить/научить is a general word for to teach

  

> научить (кого-л чему-л или + )* teach* (smb smth или + to )

  

> научиться (чему-л, + )* learn* (smth, + to )

 Is the word actually changing its' meaning when the -ся ending is added?

----------


## Хомса

> Is the word actually changing its' meaning when the -ся ending is added?

 Это значит, что действие, заключенное в слове, производится над говорящим.
Может быть, я неправ, но есть подозрение что "-ся" -  это то, что осталось от слова "себя".
учиться = учить себя (чему то).
Ну, даже если это не так, то это хорошее мнемоническое правило легко позволяющее запомнить, чем отличаются скажем слова "ковырять" и "ковыряться"  ::

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Originally Posted by Lingvo  научить (кого-л чему-л или + )* teach* (smb smth или + to )         Originally Posted by Lingvo  научиться (чему-л, + )* learn* (smth, + to )   Is the word actually changing its' meaning when the -ся ending is added?

 Yes. 
научить = to teach
научиться = to learn 
The verb "учить" is more tricky.
If used with a single object in Accusative case it means "to learn [something]": Учить язык = To learn a language.
If used with two objects where one in an Accusative case and another in a Dative case it means "to teach smb. to do something": Учить студента языку = To teach a student to know the language.

----------


## Hanna

And another!!!   

> # to study, to learn 
>     он *занима́ется* ру́сским языко́м — he’s studying Russian

 I just came across this buy chance when I was looking up another word...  
Eugene-p briefly mentions it in his post in this thread.

----------

